# Burger sauce recipe



## photoworks (May 1, 2014)

Does anyone know a recipe for a burger sauce that tastes like the Heinz Burger sauce, but made with natural ingredients.


----------



## Oldvine (May 1, 2014)

I don't know if this is what you are looking for, but it looks like the stuff in the pix.
And I have no definite recipe because I just stir it up while the burgers are cooking. I think this is a close estimate of my mix.

Mayo about 1/2 cup (+/-)
Ketchup, maybe 1/4 cup  (I estimate about 1/2 as much as the mayo)
The same amount of relish (we like dill relish, but I've used sweet) 
Garlic granules, powder would work (optional and to taste)
Onion powder  (to taste)
a couple shakes of Worchestershire (more optional here)
salt and pepper to taste 
Mix well.


----------



## Roll_Bones (May 1, 2014)

Thousand Island dressing is what the pic looks like and Oldvines description.


----------



## taxlady (May 1, 2014)

If you click the little "nutritional info" pic on the left, it gets big enough to read the ingredients, etc.

Heinz | 57 Burger Sauce

I would use some tomato paste, yogourt, mustard, minced shallots, Worcestershire, onion and garlic powders, and fish sauce. I doubt the lack of tamarind will make a large difference. HP sauce has tamarind and claims to be to have no artificial colours, flavours, or preservatives. Heinz | HP Brown Sauce


----------



## jennyema (May 1, 2014)

Its basically oil and vinegar, tomato puree, mustard, shallots, salt and Worcester sauce with some whey, thickeners and color.

Experiment with the proportions that suit your taste.


----------



## Kayelle (May 1, 2014)

photoworks said:


> Does anyone know a recipe for a burger sauce that tastes like the Heinz Burger sauce, but made with natural ingredients.








It all depends on what you call "unnatural" ingredients. If you're going to make up a sauce out of other bottled ingredients, you're back to square one.


----------



## taxlady (May 1, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> It all depends on what you call "unnatural" ingredients. If you're going to make up a sauce out of other bottled ingredients, you're back to square one.


I agree it depends. But, if the bottled ingredients don't have artificial this, that, and the other thing, then I don't think you are back to square one.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 1, 2014)

I think we had this discussion on DC once before, and it was decided that this sauce is similar to McDonald's "secret sauce".... which is essentially thousand island dressing.

1/2 cup mayo
2 tbsp ketchup
1 tbsp vinegar
2 tsp sugar
2 tsp sweet pickle relish
1 tsp onion, finely minced

That's pretty natural, I think.


----------



## taxlady (May 1, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> I think we had this discussion on DC once before, and it was decided that this sauce is similar to McDonald's "secret sauce".... which is essentially thousand island dressing.
> 
> 1/2 cup mayo
> 2 tbsp ketchup
> ...


You wouldn't call sweet pickle relish very natural if you had to get the stuff we get here. It's dayglo green.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 1, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> I think we had this discussion on DC once before, and it was decided that this sauce is similar to McDonald's "secret sauce".... which is essentially thousand island dressing.
> 
> 1/2 cup mayo
> 2 tbsp ketchup
> ...



I bet the mayo and ketchup have some of the dreaded preservatives.


----------



## pacanis (May 1, 2014)

Preservatives? 
Run away! Run away!


----------



## taxlady (May 1, 2014)

pacanis said:


> Preservatives?
> Run away! Run away!


The OP asked for a more natural recipe.


----------



## Kayelle (May 1, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I bet the mayo and ketchup have some of the dreaded preservatives.



*I agree GG. It looks like Jenny hits closer to the mark...*



jennyema said:


> Its basically oil and vinegar, tomato puree, mustard, shallots, salt and Worcester sauce with some whey, thickeners and color.
> 
> Experiment with the proportions that suit your taste.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 1, 2014)

taxlady said:


> The OP asked for a more natural recipe.



Well, as Kayelle said, it depends on how you define these things. There are natural preservatives, but a lot of people don't make distinctions. So, just funning a little


----------



## jennyema (May 1, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Well, as Kayelle said, it depends on how you define these things. There are natural preservatives, but a lot of people don't make distinctions. So, just funning a little



The sauce in question uses parsley as a thickener and paprika for color.  I've never heard of that.

Right out of the bottle it looks to be healthier than most prepared sauces.


----------



## taxlady (May 1, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> Well, as Kayelle said, it depends on how you define these things. There are natural preservatives, but a lot of people don't make distinctions. So, just funning a little


You reminded me of something. A friend of mine said that he switched to unsalted butter because he noticed that the salted butter stayed fresh longer, so it must have preservatives. Well, yeah, salt's a preservative.


----------



## jennyema (May 1, 2014)

taxlady said:


> You reminded me of something. A friend of mine said that he switched to unsalted butter because he noticed that the salted butter stayed fresh longer, so it must have preservatives. Well, yeah, salt's a preservative.



Reminds me of those "Captain Obvious" commercials


----------



## taxlady (May 1, 2014)

jennyema said:


> The sauce in question uses parsley as a thickener and paprika for color.  I've never heard of that.
> 
> Right out of the bottle it looks to be healthier than most prepared sauces.


I think the xantham gum does most of the thickening.


----------



## jennyema (May 2, 2014)

jennyema said:


> The sauce in question uses parsley as a thickener and paprika for color.  I've never heard of that.
> 
> Right out of the bottle it looks to be healthier than most prepared sauces.





taxlady said:


> I think the xantham gum does most of the thickening.



Yes, you're right.  And the corn flour too, I imagine.

But it does list parsley as a thickener, which is interesting.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 2, 2014)

taxlady said:


> You reminded me of something. A friend of mine said that he switched to unsalted butter because he noticed that the salted butter stayed fresh longer, so it must have preservatives. Well, yeah, salt's a preservative.


----------



## taxlady (May 2, 2014)

jennyema said:


> Yes, you're right.  And the corn flour too, I imagine.
> 
> But it does list parsley as a thickener, which is interesting.


Yup. I read it three of four times, and it definitely says xantham gum and parsley as thickener, not just parsley as an ingredient. I was wondering if the modified corn flour was helping thicken too.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 2, 2014)

GotGarlic said:


> I bet the mayo and ketchup have some of the dreaded preservatives.





taxlady said:


> You wouldn't call sweet pickle relish very natural if you had to get the stuff we get here. It's dayglo green.



The only sweet pickle relish and ketchup I use is homemade, so it is natural. I do use store bought mayo but, according to the package, the only ingredients are canola oil, pasteurized eggs, water, honey, vinegar, salt, dry mustard, and lemon juice concentrate. Sounds pretty natural to me.


----------



## taxlady (May 2, 2014)

Steve Kroll said:


> The only sweet pickle relish and ketchup I use is homemade, so it is natural. I do use store bought mayo but, according to the package, the only ingredients are canola oil, pasteurized eggs, water, honey, vinegar, salt, dry mustard, and lemon juice concentrate. Sounds pretty natural to me.


And in Heinz Ketchup the worst sounding ingredient, to me, is the HFCS:

*INGREDIENTS:* TOMATO CONCENTRATE FROM RED RIPE TOMATOES,  DISTILLED VINEGAR, HIGH FRUCTOSE CORN SYRUP, CORN SYRUP, IODIZED SALT,  SPICE, ONION POWDER, NATURAL FLAVORING.


----------



## Addie (May 2, 2014)

taxlady said:


> And in Heinz Ketchup the worst sounding ingredient, to me, is the HFCS:
> 
> *INGREDIENTS:* TOMATO CONCENTRATE FROM RED RIPE TOMATOES,  DISTILLED VINEGAR, HIGH FRUCTOSE CORN SYRUP, CORN SYRUP, IODIZED SALT,  SPICE, ONION POWDER, NATURAL FLAVORING.



Simply Heinz Ketchup does not contain any HFCS. Check it out.


----------



## Kayelle (May 2, 2014)

Pardon my ignorance, but what's so terrible about high fructose corn syrup?


----------



## Mad Cook (May 3, 2014)

taxlady said:


> If you click the little "nutritional info" pic on the left, it gets big enough to read the ingredients, etc.
> 
> Heinz | 57 Burger Sauce
> 
> I would use some tomato paste, yogourt, mustard, minced shallots, Worcestershire, onion and garlic powders, and fish sauce. I doubt the lack of tamarind will make a large difference. HP sauce has tamarind and claims to be to have no artificial colours, flavours, or preservatives. Heinz | HP Brown Sauce


If tamarind is unavailable try a squeeze of lemon juice to taste. Tamarind has that sort of sour taste and before tamarind was widely available in the UK recipes for curries and other Indian dishes used to suggest it


----------

